# New Modular Shawl pattern - Mind Over Miter - Knit



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi All,

I just released a new pattern called Mind Over Miter. It's a modular garter stitch shawl in four colors with an unusual construction. The pattern is on sale at 25% off through midnight east coast time on August 26. You will find it using the link below:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mind-over-miter

$7.00

Thank you!
Nancy


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Fabulous design!!!!!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

That is amazing, Nancy, & so beautiful!


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Very nice. I like it a lot.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Oooh, love this. Great design.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, love it and the colors. I admire your talent.


----------



## Queeh Fluffy (Jun 16, 2015)

This is beautiful! The way it is draped in 2nd photo makes a complete outfit with a little black dress.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Beautiful and creative.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Holy Guacamole!!! That is a FABULOUS design and bit of work!!! Beautiful model, too! I am mightily impressed!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

SO AM I ..... GORGEOUS!! DESIGN AND COLORS!! THANKS FOR SHARING.



settermom said:


> Holy Guacamole!!! That is a FABULOUS design and bit of work!!! Beautiful model, too! I am mightily impressed!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful design!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very unique! :thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very attractive, and the perfect combination of colors.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks lovely


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Your design is really very intriguing.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Very clever,sort of art deco.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful colours, and a great design


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Another beauty!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful! It is very different! ;0)


----------



## anita4mk (Apr 23, 2014)

Really different and striking. I like it a lot.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

OOOOOOOOH, that is so VERY beautiful.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great design!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Really beautiful and creative design. It will go in my "to do" file Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Outstanding, nice Art Deco look.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Great design!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Amazing, both the design and the knitting. I am in awe.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

settermom said:


> Holy Guacamole!!! That is a FABULOUS design and bit of work!!! Beautiful model, too! I am mightily impressed!


WOW WOW WOW How terrific is that :thumbup: A shawl that is totally unique and beautiful all at the same time. Named perfectly :thumbup:


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous and your other designs are too.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Eye catching design.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

It's absolutely stunning! Great design.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Fantastic! Beautiful design on a beautiful model.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Very interesting design,


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

How absolutely beautiful and different. Love how your brain creates.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous design, love the colors


----------



## carughooker (Oct 29, 2011)

Wonderful design. I just brought it. Your model is lovely, too


----------



## Krunch (Nov 15, 2014)

I really like your design, also. Since it's garter stitch, is it reversible?


----------



## Judilynn (Oct 21, 2013)

What a stunning design!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for the compliment. It's not really reversible because color changes in garter st are not crisp on the reverse side. Some people design with them on the right side so if you are neat about weaving in the ends, you could reverse it. One other thing to consider is that because it's modular, you pick up and bind off sts in the middle of the shawl. That does leave a small ridge on the wrong side. I am sure that some folks would still see it as reversible, but I am too much of a stickler to think it's reversible.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for getting the pattern!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

A huge thank you to everyone who was so kind and supportive! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Krunch (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you for your clear explanation, Whitknits. I look forward to working up this remarkable pattern.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Love the colors you used for this imaginative design!


----------



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

So creative and love the color you used.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, this is so interesting! Beautiful!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Another huge thank you to everyone who posted here and those who bought the pattern!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your shawl is lovely...so unique, and the colors blend so nicely together. Beautiful pattern and knitting!
:thumbup:


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow! This is beautiful!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------

